# Saving years



## yiyo (Nov 22, 2013)

It is a metaphor played by a rustic bag and a wooden coin. The coin is the experience we save in life, the years, the joys, sorrows, first friend, first girlfriend, first kiss, the birthyour son...A bag to save a life.

I have more works in my blog.

Greetings.


----------



## fhyde (Dec 18, 2013)

I REALLY like this. I love found object kinds of artwork. It's very simple, but I think it has a powerful image.


----------

